# 2014 Roubaix Expert Pics - just picked mine up today!



## codecruncher

Unfortunately had hand tendon surgery from a non-biking accident a week ago so can't take advantage of it much yet. :cryin:

I ordered it about 3 weeks ago - arrived earlier than anticipated.


----------



## apetro3

Now that's a nice looking bike. Who did you order it from? I'm still waiting for the Sport model to become available.


----------



## codecruncher

Erik's Bike Shop in Madison, Wisconsin


----------



## Tranzition

Hey thanks for posting this, looking good! 

Out of curiosity, what color options did you have to pick from? (So far I've see the silver/red combo on mikesbikes and yours.)

...I also just realized they're no longer including the ultegra crank...


----------



## codecruncher

Expert has only 2 colors for 2014 = the carbon/blue that I bought and the silver.

Crank is a carbon FSA on the 2014s. Loving the range of the 2014 Ultegra 11-speed w/ the 32 pie plate cassette on the low end. We've got lots of hills around here and I'm not going to miss my old Lemond 9 speed triple at all.

Wheels are upgraded to Fulcrum S4s in 2014.
And the Cobl Goblr / Pave SL seat post w/ the zertz in it is new from 2013 also.

Not sure about the 2013 saddle, but love that the bike came with a romin expert ti rails. I had a romin on my old Lemond so I don't even have to move it over or buy a match.


----------



## dkilburn

Hey , many great miles to come. I sure Like the Color.


----------



## Nubster

Nice. I'm hoping to get enough from a double trade-in plus a little cash kicked in to be able to pickup a Roubaix Elite Apex Compact this week or next.


----------



## nismo73

Anyone know if this color (the black/blue) is a frame only choice for '14?


----------



## codecruncher

The '13s had a similar black/blue color, but I think the blue may have been slightly lighter in color. The Specialized web site still has the 2013s on display - check it out.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## tednugent

stealing from VWVortex...









Looks like the Ultegra version has the Fulcrum wheelset also.

I wonder if Specialized figured out the DT Axis wheels suck...


----------



## Typetwelve

tednugent said:


> stealing from VWVortex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Ultegra version has the Fulcrum wheelset also.
> 
> I wonder if Specialized figured out the DT Axis wheels suck...


Unless they've changed, the Fulcrums sucks too. My Tarmac came with "racing" 6's and they are stinking heavy wheels...close to 2K grams. Add to that a nasty manufacturing seam on the brake track as well as coming seriously out of true out of the box (LBS fixed that part).


----------



## pdainsworth

Just bit the bullet. Was going to wait for Pro Race, but decided to get Expert, some Roval CLX 40 wheels, a Toupe Pro, and some carbon deep drop bars. Oh yeah, I am going to swap out the long cage and 32t cassette for short cage and an 11-25. Should be a fun bike. I love the 2013 Expert I have now.


----------



## pdainsworth

*Frame color choices*

Someone asked about frame colors for Roubaix Pro...


----------



## PJ352

Nice! I really hope Spec stays with the monotone theme. Gettin' tired of my boy racer Gerolsteiner.


----------



## codecruncher

Why upgrade from the 2013 Roubaix Expert if you're changing so much on it? Or is this just a second bike to expand the stable in case of accident/breakdown?


----------



## dkilburn

pdainsworth said:


> Someone asked about frame colors for Roubaix Pro...
> View attachment 285789
> View attachment 285788


 Thanks, Sure like the White, I'm just not a fan of a red bike.


----------



## dkilburn

PJ352 said:


> Nice! I really hope Spec stays with the monotone theme. Gettin' tired of my boy racer Gerolsteiner.



Good Morning, My first road bike was a 2007 Gerolsteiner Expert with a triple. It sure was a good ride.
Maybe time to up grade? Pick a good color for your self.


----------



## gonzo2345

congrats...that's the flat/matte black, right? thx


----------



## codecruncher

Yes, flat carbon/dark charcoal (not actually black).


----------



## DS1239622

dkilburn said:


> Good Morning, My first road bike was a 2007 Gerolsteiner Expert with a triple. It sure was a good ride.
> Maybe time to up grade? Pick a good color for your self.


I'm still riding my 2007 Expert triple in Gerolsteiner, still looks great!


----------



## Tewks

I have the 2013 version of the Roubaix Expert in black/blue. It's a great bike. Looks like they changed some of the placement of the blue stripes. There is no stripes on my top tube, 1 stripe on the down tube and a stripe on the inside of the fork. How much are these going for now? I would like it if mine had the 32 tooth cassette. The 28 seems big on some of the steepest climbs by me. Looks like they threw a few other changes in also with the zerts seat post and wheel change. What else?


----------



## codecruncher

Price is exactly the same as 2013. I paid $3599.


----------



## apetro3

So, how do you like it so far? Been able to ride it much?


----------



## s-one

Hi, does the new seat post design make a huge difference than the 2013 ones?


----------



## ChristopherL

I am pretty sure I am going to order a 2014 Specialized Roubaix Expert this weekend. LBS is having a sale and I can get it for $3400 plus tax. They also have a 2012 demo model for $3000 which is another option. I will go with the new one because of the seat post, Fulcrum wheels and different gearing. I am also not crazy about the black,red and white color on the 2012. I guess the warranty on the frame would be one year longer. 

On the wheels, do folks think the Fulcrum S4's would be better or worse than Mavic Ksyrium Elites that I have on my current titanium bike?


----------



## DrJeff

Risked my wife's wrath and ordered my 2014 S R Expert this weekend, too. Traded in my 2011 C'dale SuperSix w/ 105s. Kudos to my LBS Global Bikes - totally fair trade value, no low-balling. I may be on the couch when I pick it up in a couple weeks 

2014 Expert/Ultegra comes in silver/red/gray and charcoal/blue as above (my choice too. BEAUTIFUL in person). Specialized website just has 2013 colors, but here is a link to pics of the '14s: Specials - Arizona bike shop - Top Specialized bike dealer - Chandler - Gilbert - Ahwatukee Bike shops. (I have no financial link with the shop, just want to share with fellow rabid fans.) 

FYI on the wheels: Fulcrum doesn't sell the "S4" that comes on this bike. It is a combo of the great S3 hub and the slightly sturdier S5 rim. (3+5)/2 = 4, hence the name. Have heard only great things about it, at least the equal of the Mavics, but will post after rolling it awhile when it arrives.

My first post...thanks for letting me in. Pretty tough entry requirements...


----------



## dkilburn

Watch for the WIFE!


----------



## pdainsworth

*Here's mine!*


----------



## PJ352

Nice!! Looking forward to reading your riding impressions....


----------



## Stumpy2011

tednugent said:


> stealing f
> I wonder if Specialized figured out the DT Axis wheels suck...


FWIW, the Axis are not DT Swiss wheels.
Spesh are using DT rims but all the rest is their own bundling... not sure what hubs they use, but as you said - it sucks badly...

I had problem with my rear hub from day one (2102 Roubaix Expert), it was noisy but the clicking noise stopped after my LBS added some grease tot he bearing, then it came back again after a 1000 miles or so, grinding and whining such that the wheel stopped rotating freely. 
The good news is that my LBS did an overhaul to the hub for $20.00 - hopefully it will last a long time as I am getting ready to sell the bike to a friend.


----------



## boomersooner69

pdainsworth said:


> View attachment 286203


Great looking bike! Got any more pictures?


----------



## apetro3

Just got mine yesterday! This one is the SL4 105 version in matte black/charcoal with red accents. I went with the 54cm, and so far it feels great, although I've only gone about 6 miles. Tried it on some good climbs though. I really like how it feels when I get out of the saddle on a steep-ish incline. 9% or so. Feels really solid. 

Naturally, today looks like crap, so I'm not sure if I can get out for a more substantial ride. Hopefully it clears up later this afternoon.


----------



## ChristopherL

I picked up my 2014 Roubaix Expert on Sept 27th and two days later started a 500 mile ride across NC with it. Not a smart thing to do with a new bike but I just could not leave it home. Plus, I figured I would really like the comfort features during the 7 day ride. I really enjoyed the ride of the Roubaix. It climbs great and flattens the rough surfaces just like I expected. On day 4, I noticed that my back and shoulders were not tight and sore like they usually were after a one day ride on my old bike. Steep downhills were ok, but I think I need to fine tune my stem positioning. Either lower it or get a slightly longer one. I also got a lot of compliments on the black with blue highlights paint job. 

Chris


----------



## Adrianinkc

Not defending the dt axis wheels, but I haven't had a problem with 5,100 miles on them. Yes a little heavy but I don't mind.


----------



## Dunbar

Adrianinkc said:


> Not defending the dt axis wheels, but I haven't had a problem with 5,100 miles on them. Yes a little heavy but I don't mind.


Weight isn't a problem so much as flex. I'm currently riding an SL4 Expert with Dt Axis 4.0 wheels and there's a fair amount of brake rub when pedaling hard (a common complaint if you search around.)


----------



## s-one

Hey Dunbar, if you don't mind me asking what size bike did you get and how much do you weigh? I'm at 170 and have the Axis 4.0 wheels and trying to determine if I noticed the flex. I don't recall hearing the brake rub.


----------



## Adrianinkc

Dunbar said:


> Weight isn't a problem so much as flex. I'm currently riding an SL4 Expert with Dt Axis 4.0 wheels and there's a fair amount of brake rub when pedaling hard (a common complaint if you search around.)


Maybe I lucked out and got a good set, 215lbs was 240 when I bought the bike and no brake rubbing.


----------



## Dunbar

s-one said:


> Hey Dunbar, if you don't mind me asking what size bike did you get and how much do you weigh?


It's actually a loaner 54cm and I weigh 173lbs. I first noticed it when pedaling hard out of the saddle. It made a hum-hum sound to the same cadence of my pedaling (not unlike carbon rim brake hum.) At lower power outputs it is easy to miss. The brakes are set up pretty close to the rim so you may not notice it if your brakes aren't as close as mine.

My SL2 came with Dt axis 2.0 wheels which I removed almost immediately after buying the bike.


----------



## Tewks

pdainsworth said:


> Just bit the bullet. Was going to wait for Pro Race, but decided to get Expert, some Roval CLX 40 wheels, a Toupe Pro, and some carbon deep drop bars. Oh yeah, I am going to swap out the long cage and 32t cassette for short cage and an 11-25. Should be a fun bike. I love the 2013 Expert I have now.


As a beginner road rider, I find the 11-28 cassette to not feel like I can go low enough on some of the steeper climbs in my area. I looked into getting the 11-32 but with a new derailleur it wasn't worth the cost. You want to unload your left over parts?


----------



## Dunbar

Tewks said:


> I looked into getting the 11-32 but with a new derailleur it wasn't worth the cost. You want to unload your left over parts?


Even though Shimano says you can only run a 28 tooth low gear you can get a 30 on there no problem. Some people even get a 32 to work on the SS derailleur but there's no guarantee. RD's aren't terribly expensive and you can probably sell your stock Ultegra RD to recoup most of the cost of buying a GS derailleur. 11/12-32 cassettes are not ideal on the flats though with the bigger jumps in the middle of the cassette.


----------



## darwinosx

Got mine.
Great smooth ride. 2014 Ultegra is a big improvement in just about every way.


----------



## CSchmitt

Could someone please post a pic from the above on the silver and red one.Trying pick a color and would like to see the red stripe from above.Like the pic of the blue one on the first page.
Thanks!


----------



## Dunbar

CSchmitt said:


> Could someone please post a pic from the above on the silver and red one.


I should be picking mine up this week. I can post a picture once I get it.


----------



## dougrocky123

I bought a 2014 Roubaix Expert yesterday. They had both the black/blue and silver/red in stock. Both look great but since I have a matt black bike already I got the silver. Sorry, no pics yet. I did a quick set up - flipped the stem to the lower position and set seat height and went for a quick ride. The new Ultegra was super smooth but is lacking in shift feedback. That will probably change as it gets cycled a few hundred times. The CGR seatpost felt like it took the edge off the major bumps but did not pogo at all. As someone else mentioned the Fulcrum wheels have a seam I noticed on front wheel braking. Going to have to work on that to get rid of the tick on each revolution. The bike was heavier than I expected at 17lb 11oz with cages and pedals. All in all I think I'm going to like it espically with a wheel upgrade down the road.


----------



## Dunbar

dougrocky123 said:


> Sorry, no pics yet.


How dare you.


----------



## darwinosx

dougrocky123 said:


> Sorry, no pics yet.


Then it didn't happen !  What do you mean you will work on the front wheel tick? What will you do?


----------



## CSchmitt

Ordered the blue yesterday!Silver/red in my size wont show up till late Dec/Jan.Should have old blue by this weekend.


----------



## darwinosx

Todays lunch ride, Dana Point, Cali.


----------



## roadworthy

darwinosx said:


> Todays lunch ride, Dana Point, Cali.


Man...some kind of scenery. Only thing missing are some bikinis walking by. ; )


----------



## darwinosx

Its a little cold for that but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## REYES

Hey dougrocky, what size bike was that weigh in?


----------



## Dunbar

Picked my new warranty framed SL4 Expert about 30 minutes. Due to the stupid time change I don't even have time to install my new bar tape before I ride it. I had them install the Dura Ace 9000 cables/housings and an Ultegra 6800 front brake caliper. I'm rushing out the door to get a ride in today...


----------



## Dunbar

CSchmitt said:


> Could someone please post a pic from the above on the silver and red one.


----------



## CSchmitt

Dunbar said:


>



Thanks!But i went with the black/blue.Both look good but i could get the blue one alot sooner then the red one.Picked it up Saturday!


----------



## dougrocky123

54cm.


----------



## khardy

How tall? What is you inseam? What size frame?


----------



## pdainsworth

My 58 cm 2014 Roubaix Expert with a few upgrades.

Short cage Ultegra r derailleur and 11-25 cassette
S-Works crank and stem
Roval CLX40 wheelset with S-Works Turbo tires
Specialized Pro carbon deep drop bars
Toupe pro saddle
Lizard Skins DSP bar tape

As pictured, it comes in at 15.9 pounds


----------



## darwinosx

That's a lot of upgrades! Nice work.



pdainsworth said:


> My 58 cm 2014 Roubaix Expert with a few upgrades.
> 
> Short cage Ultegra r derailleur and 11-25 cassette
> S-Works crank and stem
> Rival CLX40 wheelset with S-Works Turbo tires
> Specialized Pro carbon deep drop bqrs
> Toupe pro saddle
> Lizard Skins DSP bar tape
> 
> As pictured, it comes in at 15.9 pounds


----------

